# recomended placement distance in inches



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

what is the prefered distance in inches of telephone pole seperation on a h.o. model 
train layout? Most of the cars used are approximately 50' in length on a 1/87th scale layout.Also, may line "sag" or "droop" be effectively represented without too much
difficulty? Your thoughts and opinions on this matter may be used for future referance.
Thank you for your participation.tr1


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd put the electric and phone lines underground so there are no ugly poles sticking up to catch your sleeve on.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like the look of power poles, etc. I'd put them maybe 12" apart (87 scale feet) and see how it looks.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

If I am not mistaken they are approx 100' between each pole normally. If you look around a housing area that has poles near the street then look for fire hydrants, they are required to be 300' apart in housing areas.


----------



## Gordon the big engine (Aug 31, 2013)

I put mine about a foot to 14 in. apart.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A foot in HO is 87 feet approx.

The telegraph poles trackside were closer together than 100 feet it seemed
to me. It also varied with terrain. 
Further, the number of wires carried by the poles would
seem to enter into how far apart they would be since the wire 
weight would add up. My guess is they would probably
look right about 70 feet and that would be between 9 & 10 inches.

There was always a moderate sag between the poles.

Like Pete said my wires are underground, mostly because I'm
far to clumsy. I do use the poles with cross arms to indicate
where my Kadee uncoupling magnets are in yard tracks. 

Just occurred to me, Wikpedia probably has the exact specs
used by Western Union and the railroads.

Don


----------



## lajry (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgot what the distance between poles along RR tracks was, but trainmen counted them per minute to tell speed.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Those poles along the tracks were ten miles per hour apart. Pete


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

With demise of Western Union's Depot telegraph desks and
the modern electronic railroad signalling systems you just
don't get to see many these poles that used to be besude
almost every railroad track. From time to time, one or even
a run of several poles will appear along side tracks in
certain areas...but the wires are long gone.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*bye gone days*



DonR said:


> With demise of Western Union's Depot telegraph desks and
> the modern electronic railroad signalling systems you just
> don't get to see many these poles that used to be beside
> almost every railroad track. From time to time, one or even
> ...


Don,
I,m modeling an earlier era that still uses the trackside telephone,telegraph,
system so often located trackside, years ago.So, I guess I'll use the distance of what ever looks best,and, I was wondering,approximately what that was in inches on a H.O. scale layout approximately, Thanks for your the replies!!! LETS TAKE A POLE of:"inches of distance H.O. scale"
Reguards,
tr1
:dunno:


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

In chapter 22 of the "Trackwork and Lineside Detail" from Model Railroader, they state telegraph poles were "spaced anywhere from 40 to the mile (132 feet apart) to 26 to the mile (203 feet apart). In model work a shortened spacing of about 80 scale feet is desirable." 
They also discuss the height of poles and how they followed the terrain and well as pole details.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Another quick question.How are the poles anchered over a span of bridges? thanx to all who replied


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have seen the lines go down under the bridges. fasten to the under side.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Like Wingnut, I've seen the poles and crossbars suspended under
a bridge but usually they were attached to the 
bridge supporting structure. I have also seen crossbars
supported by the bridge superstructure with no actual
poles. 

There is one high bridge over
I-24 in Georgia that still has it's poles in place on the bridge.
No wires tho.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess I"m going to go with 9 or 10 inches apart for telephone/telegraph pole seperation on a h.o. scale model train layout. Thanks much again for your thoughts, and opinions on this matter.Reguards,tr1


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

tr1 said:


> Don,
> I,m modeling an earlier era that still uses the trackside telephone,telegraph,
> system so often located trackside, years ago.So, I guess I'll use the distance of what ever looks best,and, I was wondering,approximately what that was in inches on a H.O. scale layout approximately, Thanks for your the replies!!! LETS TAKE A POLE of:"inches of distance H.O. scale"
> Reguards,
> tr1


----------



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

A long time ago when I was a young Fireman I remember one of the Engineers I worked with on the CNW told me they were spaced three car lengths apart, at least in West Iowa. That would be about 120'. It seemed at the time to make sense (had to be in the early 70's as I hired out in 1971 on the CNW).


----------

